# dev-libs/klibc für x86 auf amd64 erzeugen

## LinuxTom

Hi Leute,

leider finde ich hier selbst keinen Weg. Ich erstelle alle Pakete auf einem x86-64 AMD-System, dass daraus Binärpakete bauen und installiere die auf meinen x86 Rechner. Alles soweit so gut.

Beim Kernel gebe ich vorher ARCH=i386 als Parameter mit. Auch ok. Jedoch wird bei der klibc intern noch einmal ein Kernel (linux-2.6.39) installiert und übersetzt und da knallt es:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-libs/klibc-1.5.25

 * klibc-1.5.25.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * linux-2.6.39.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.39.tar.bz2 to /tmp/pool/ek-uni-1301/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.25/work

>>> Unpacking klibc-1.5.25.tar.bz2 to /tmp/pool/ek-uni-1301/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.25/work

 * Applying klibc-1.4.11-interp-flags.patch ...                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying klibc-1.5.7-strip-fix-dash-s.patch ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /tmp/pool/ek-uni-1301/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.25/work

>>> Compiling source in /tmp/pool/ek-uni-1301/portage/dev-libs/klibc-1.5.25/work/klibc-1.5.25 ...

make -j12 defconfig CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*** Default configuration is based on 'x86_64_defconfig'

#

# configuration written to .config

#

make -j12 prepare CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 

scripts/kconfig/conf --silentoldconfig Kconfig

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/linux/version.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  UPD     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CC      kernel/bounds.s

kernel/bounds.c:1:0: Fehler: Die ausgewählte CPU unterstützt nicht den x86-64 Befehlssatz

make[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] Fehler 1

make: *** [prepare0] Fehler 2

emake failed
```

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das richtig hinbiegen kann?

Danke schon im Vorraus für Eure Mühen.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Sollte man für so etwas nicht sowas wie "app-emulation/qemu" benutzen? Habe es zwar selber noch nicht benutzt,

habe aber vor ein einigen Monaten die docs mal gelesen bezüglich arm Packete auf einem x86 bauen und wenn ich die

docs und deine Frage richtig verstanden habe ist dass das was du brauchst, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Edit

Hier noch mal das wiki dazu:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/QEMU

MfG

----------

## LinuxTom

Da hast Du Recht. Bisher ging es jedoch ohne. In Planung ist es bei mir schon, da ich nur mit QEMU auch Spezielbefehle meines Atom-Prozessors ausnutzen kann. Also nun doch langsam auf QEMU.  :Sad: 

Bestimmt kein Problem, doch wieder zusätzliche Arbeit.

----------

